# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Fjalor drejtshkrimor për Firefox dhe Thunderbird

## LJanina

Një  fjalor drejtshkrimor të gjuhës shqipe (350.000 fjalë e trajta fjalësh) për  Firefox dhe  Thunbrid mund ta shkarkoni nga kjo faqe: www.shkenca.org

----------


## LJanina

Fjalori drejtshkrimor për Firefox dhe Thunderbrid tani ka mbi *500.000 fjalë e trajta fjalësh*. Shkarkimin e tij mund ta bëni këtu:  http://www.shkenca.org/content/view/69/37/

----------


## drague

> Fjalori drejtshkrimor për Firefox dhe Thunderbrid tani ka mbi *500.000 fjalë e trajta fjalësh*. Shkarkimin e tij mund ta bëni këtu:  http://www.shkenca.org/content/view/69/37/


Me cfare mund ta hapim ket fjalor?.FLM

----------


## LJanina

> Me cfare mund ta hapim ket fjalor?.FLM



Instalimi për Firefox:

Hape fjalor_shqip-1.6.1-fx+zm+tb.xpi me firefox, pastaj paraqitet dritarja për instalim, pranoje instalimin.

Pas instalimit  fjalët e shkruara gabimisht  në formularët e faqeve të internetit nënvizohen me ngjyrë të kuqe. Leximi i propozimeve për përmirësim nga programi  mund të bëhet duke i klikuar fjalitë e gabuara me  tastin e djathtë  të miut .

Instalimi për programin Thunderbird: 

Thunderbird > Extras > Add-ons > Install > Hape: fjalor_shqip-1.6.1-fx+zm+tb.xpi

Edhe këtu fjalët e shkruar gabimisht nënvizohen me ngjyrë të kuqe dhe leximi i propozimeve me tastin e djathtë  të miut .

----------


## LJanina

Pamje gjatë punës me firefox:

----------


## darwin

> Instalimi për Firefox:
> 
> Hape fjalor_shqip-1.6.1-fx+zm+tb.xpi me firefox, pastaj paraqitet dritarja për instalim, pranoje instalimin.
> 
> Pas instalimit  fjalët e shkruara gabimisht  në formularët e faqeve të internetit nënvizohen me ngjyrë të kuqe. Leximi i propozimeve për përmirësim nga programi  mund të bëhet duke i klikuar fjalitë e gabuara me  tastin e djathtë  të miut .
> 
> Instalimi për programin Thunderbird: 
> 
> Thunderbird > Extras > Add-ons > Install > Hape: fjalor_shqip-1.6.1-fx+zm+tb.xpi
> ...



Përgëzime për punën e shkëlqyer që ke/keni bërë. 

Unë e instalova fjalorin brenda Firefox por nuk më aktivizohet si mundësi përzgjedhja e korrektimit shqip nëpërmjet fjalorit tuaj (p.sh., aktualisht në dritaren në të cilën po shkruaj këtë tekst). 
Vetë Firefox më adreson te kjo adresë: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:3

A nuk do ishte mirë që t'ia dërgonit Firefox për ta mbështetur si projekt?



faleminderit

----------


## LJanina

Instalimi: 

1. Shkarkimi: http://www.shkenca.org/shkarkime/fja...1-fx+zm+tb.xpi

2. Startoje Firefox-in > Tools > Add-ons

3. Vendose  fjalor_shqip-1.6.1-fx+zm+tb.xpi në dritaren e porsahapur si në fig.

4. Pastaj hapet një dritare e re shtypni butonin Install Now

----------


## LJanina

Aktivizimi i korrigjimit:

Klikoni me tastin e djathtë  të miut   ne një fushë  për dërgim të mesazheve, pastaj hapet një meny çasti (konteksti) si ne fig., këtu duhet të aktivizohet *Spell check this field* 





> A nuk do ishte mirë që t'ia dërgonit Firefox për ta mbështetur si projekt?


Po. E dërgova atje, por s'është publikuar ende.

----------


## BB_ose_bb

Së pari, përgëzime për punën. 
Publikimi edhe në trajtën Ispell dhe Aspell do të ndihmojë edhe projekte të tjera të lidhura me përdorimin e Shqipes në programe që mund të përdorin funksionet Ispell dhe Aspell.
Një kureshjte, programet janë nën të drejtë autori apo janë të lirë e me burim të hapur?

Mozilla nuk merr asnjë zotim në raste të tilla. Një rrugë për ta afruar me publikun e interesuar drejtpërsëdrejti, për ta bërë të njohur për të, është parashtrimi si shtesë për Firefox-in apo/edhe Thunderbird-in te Shtesa për Firefox-in. Aty shpjegohen edhe hapat përkatës. Duke patur fokusin të ngushtë, vetëm për një grup të vogël përdoruesish (në krahasim me tërësinë e përdoruesve, ku hyjnë gjuhë  me një numër përdoruesish shumë herë më të madh) ka të ngjarë që procesi i miratimit dhe kalimi nga bankoprova në pjesën publike të zgjasë ca. Por ia vlen, sepse është vendi i parë ku një përdorues i Firefox-it do të shihte për shtesa, dhe është mundësia që kjo shtesë të këshillohet nga Shtesat Mozilla (kur te faqja hyn një përdorues me Firefox-in në Shqip.)

----------


## LJanina

Këtu mund të shkarkoni Fjalorin Drejtshkrimor të gjuhës shqipe për programet *Aspell* dhe *Ispell*: 

http://www.shkenca.org/k6i/index.html

Këtu mund te diskutoni për programin Ispell:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=88642

dhe programin Aspell:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=89854


*Fjalori i drejtshkrimor* për Firefox-in dhe Thunderbird-in tani është pranuar
ne faqet e Firefox-it, pra mund të shkarkohet drejtpërsëdrejti ketu:

https://addons.mozilla.org/sq/firefox/browse/type:3

----------


## Davius

Të lumtë LJanina për këto mësime tepër të dobishme. Tani për tani, unë përdor këtë fjalor, në momentin që shkruaj dhe jam shumë i kënaqur që më në fund, niveli i gjuhës shqipe të shkruar do të rritet jashtëzakonisht.  

Përgëzimet e mia.

----------


## BB_ose_bb

Atehere po provoj te shkruj per t bere nje prov te thjest. "Zyrtarizimi" nga Shtesat Mozilla eshte suskes. Urime. Nje arsye me shume per tu hedhur te Thunderbird-i, brenda te cilit tani mund te garantohet, prmes ketij kontrolli, nje Shqipe me e paster.

----------


## BB_ose_bb

Ja edhe mesazhi pas përpunimit me kontrollin e drejtshkrimit te instaluar për Firefox-in: 

Atehere po provoj te shkruaj për t bere një provë te thjesht. "Zyrtarizimi" nga Shtesat Mozilla eshte sukses. Urime. Nje arsye me shume për tu hedhur te Thunderbird-i, brenda te cilit tani mund te garantohet, përmes këtij kontrolli, një Shqipe me e pastër.

----------


## BB_ose_bb

Dhe, së fundi ajo që doja të shkruaja:

Atëherë po provoj të shkruaj për të bërë një provë të thjeshtë. "Zyrtarizimi" nga Shtesat Mozilla është sukses. Urime. Një arsye më shumë për t'u hedhur te Thunderbird-i, brenda të cilit tani mund të garantohet, përmes këtij kontrolli, një Shqipe më e pastër.

----------


## BB_ose_bb

Në Firefox, kontrolli nuk bëhet vetvetiu: duhet të djathtasklikosh mbi secilën fjalë që kontrolli e ka gjetur të keqshkruajtur dhe pastaj të zgjedhësh këshillën e duhur. Fjalë që nuk u kapën gabim:

Atehere, te, t, bere, thjesht, eshte, Nje, me, shume, tu. 

Sidoqoftë, ky është fillimi dhe kjo është vetëm prova me Firefox-in. Shpresoj që të funksionojë më mirë në Thunderbird.

----------


## BB_ose_bb

Më mirë akoma në Thunderbird: kontrolli atje kryhet vetvetiu, sapo klikohet mbi zërin përkatës te menuja. Për çdo fjalë që kontrolli e mendon të keqshkruajtur, jepet një listë me këshilla dhe butonat Zëvendëso apo Shpërfill e bëjnë më të shpejtë punimin.

Sidoqoftë, syri i njeriut është i domosdoshëm në rastet kur një fjale të keqshkruajtur i përgjigjet një fjalë tjetër në formën e saj të drejtë. P.sh. nëse "së pari"  shkruhet gabimisht "se pari", ky gabim nuk do të kapet sepse se-ja interpretohet si shkrim i rregullt i fjalës "se".

Urime edhe një herë autorit dhe përdoruesve përdorim të mbarë  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BB_ose_bb

Një tjetër shifër, për ilustrimin e të mirave të këtij programi:

Kontrolli i një shkrimi prej rreth 50 rreshtash (1024 fjalë afërsisht) hëngri vetëm dy minuta. Duke e pasur të aktivizuar, brenda Firefox-it fjalët e shkruajtura gabim shfaqen të nënvizuara me të kuqe dhe kështu kontrolli është shumë më i shpejtë se leximi një për një i tërë rreshtave. Mund të mos jetë 100% i saktë, por pjesa më e madhe e punës bëhet në pak minuta.

----------


## BB_ose_bb

Funksionon për bukuri edhe nën Chatzilla, shtesa Firefox për fjalosje. Po qe aktivizohet kontrolli i drejtshkrimit për në shkrim e sipër, çdo fjalë e shkruar gabim nënvizohet me të kuqe dhe djathtasklikimi hap një menu konteksti me këshillime se si mund të shkruhej saktë.

----------

